# SD/SoCal: Mini-Meet Friday, June 21st



## Ry Ry (Apr 30, 2002)

http://forums.maxima.org/showthread.php?s=&threadid=127840
http://www.altimas.net/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=43135
http://www.b15sentra.net/forums/showthread.php?&threadid=27932
http://www.club240.com/forums/showthread.php?threadid=901


----------



## AznVirus (May 8, 2002)

im down for this, have you guys decided on a place yet?


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

aww that sucks ! i wont be in town !


----------



## Ry Ry (Apr 30, 2002)

AznVirus said:


> *im down for this, have you guys decided on a place yet? *



yup..



carnal_c30 said:


> *South bound isnt so bad... and North bound it bunches up at the 805-5 merge, Lomas Santa Fe is only a few exits after the merge
> 
> Directions to Vons If you are coming from the north
> 
> ...


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

will there be another meet?


----------



## AznVirus (May 8, 2002)

is it a park? and why does it says, Vons?  are we meeting in a parking lot? what time should we meet?


----------



## Ry Ry (Apr 30, 2002)

AznVirus said:


> *is it a park? and why does it says, Vons?  are we meeting in a parking lot? what time should we meet? *



Try to be there at/before 7:00.. We're meeting at the Von's parking lot and cruising out at around 8:00.


----------



## Ry Ry (Apr 30, 2002)

Reminder.. Tonight..


----------



## AznVirus (May 8, 2002)

im down, hope theres not much traffic


----------



## Ry Ry (Apr 30, 2002)

Roll call: 

carnal_c30 (maxima.org) 
La Jolla Max (maxima.org) 
MIAPLAYA (b15sentra.net) 
CrazeD_SpecV (b15sentra.net) 
PT (altimas.net) 
OTB (altimas.net) 
Ry (altimas.net)

Amazingly, this was a good turn out for an *SD* meet.


----------

